# Canon SX10 IS photos appear dark



## OC2PS (Sep 7, 2012)

I've had a Canon SX10 IS for a couple of years, and just loved it. Didn't use the camera for about 6 months. Picked it up the other day, and even on a bright, sunny day outside, the image appears dark as night (both in viewfinder and on actual captured image)...in fact capturing images is really hard as everything appears dark and camera doesn't find anything to focus on...camera asks me to switch on flash, but flash doesn't make any difference.

Sample image attached.




*Exif data* are as following

Exif Image Size3,648 × 2,736Image DescriptionMakeCanonCamera Model NameCanon PowerShot SX10 ISOrientationHorizontal (normal)Modify Date*2012:08:12 07:08:44
26 days, 1 hour, 1 minute, 57 seconds ago*Y Cb Cr PositioningCo-sitedExif Version0221Date/Time Original*2012:08:12 07:08:44
26 days, 1 hour, 1 minute, 57 seconds ago*Create Date*2012:08:12 07:08:44
26 days, 1 hour, 1 minute, 57 seconds ago*Components ConfigurationY, Cb, Cr, -Compressed Bits Per Pixel2Shutter Speed Value1/8Aperture Value2.80Exposure Compensation0Max Aperture Value2.8Metering ModeMulti-segmentFlashOff, Did not fireFocal Length5.0 mmF Number2.80Exposure Time1/8Maker Note Canon(2,228 bytes binary data)User CommentFlashpix Version0100Color SpacesRGBInteroperability IndexR98 - DCF basic file (sRGB)Interoperability Version0100Related Image Width3,648Related Image Height2,736Focal Plane X Resolution15136.92946Focal Plane Y Resolution15116.0221Focal Plane Resolution UnitinchesSensing MethodOne-chip color areaFile SourceDigital CameraCustom RenderedNormalExposure ModeAutoWhite BalanceAutoDigital Zoom Ratio1Scene Capture TypeStandardCompressionJPEG (old-style)ISO400Resolution180 pixels/inchThumbnail Length1,234




*Maker notes*

Exposure Compensation0Metering ModeEvaluativeMacro ModeNormalSelf TimerOffQualityNormalCanon Flash ModeOffContinuous DriveSingleCanon Camera Settings 0x00060Focus ModeSingleCanon Camera Settings 0x0008-1Record ModeJPEGCanon Image SizeLargeEasy ModeFull autoDigital ZoomNoneContrastNormalSaturationNormalSharpness0Camera ISOAutoFocus RangeAutoAF PointFace DetectCanon Exposure ModeEasyCanon Camera Settings 0x001532,767Lens TypeUnknown (-1)Long Focal100 mmShort Focal5 mmFocal Units100/mmMax Aperture2.8Min Aperture9Flash Activity0Flash Bits(none)Canon Camera Settings 0x001e0Canon Camera Settings 0x001f0Focus ContinuousContinuousAE SettingNormal AEImage StabilizationShoot OnlyZoom Source Width3,648Zoom Target Width3,648Canon Camera Settings 0x00260Spot Metering ModeCenterManual Flash Outputn/aCanon Camera Settings 0x002b32,767Canon Camera Settings 0x002c0Canon Camera Settings 0x002d0Canon Camera Settings 0x002f100Focal TypeZoomFocal Length5 mmFocal Plane X Size6.27 mmFocal Plane Y Size4.70 mmCanon Flash Info0 0 0 0Auto ISO400Base ISO100Measured EV-4.16Target Aperture2.8Target Exposure Time1/8Slow ShutterOffShot Number In Continuous Burst0Optical Zoom Code0Canon Shot Info 0x000b0Canon Shot Info 0x000c0Flash Guide Number0Flash Exposure Compensation0Auto Exposure BracketingOffAEB Bracket Value0Control ModeCamera Local ControlFocus Distance Upper1.38 mFocus Distance Lower0 mF Number2.9Exposure Time1/8Bulb Duration0Canon Shot Info 0x00190Camera TypeCompactAuto RotateNoneND FilterOffSelf Timer 20Canon Shot Info 0x001e0Canon Shot Info 0x001f0Canon Shot Info 0x00200Flash Output0Canon 0x00000 0 0 0 0 2Canon Image TypeIMGowerShot SX10 IS JPEGCanon Firmware VersionFirmware Version 1.01File Number101-1820Owner NameCanon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00003Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0002411Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00030Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00040Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00050Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0008192Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00090Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000a0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000b0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000c-764Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000d294Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000e288Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x000f261Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00100Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00110Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0012-447Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0013-96Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0014-96Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00150Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00160Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00170Rotation0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00190Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001a10Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001b-881Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001c-785Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001d-833Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001e294Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x001f498Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0020261Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00210Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00220Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0023-785Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0024-833Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00250Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00260Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00271Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00282Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00295Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002a0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002b0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002c0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002d0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002e0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x002f0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00300Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00310Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00320Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00335Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00340Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00350Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00360Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00370Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00384,096Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00394,096Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003a193Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003b157Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003c193Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003d4,096Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003e0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x003f0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0040194Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0041156Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00420Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00430Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00440Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00450Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00460Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00470Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00481,024Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00491,024Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004a1,024Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004b1,280Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004c8Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004d194Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004e156Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x004f53Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0050892Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00511,513Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00521,817Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0053892Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0054100Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00550Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00560Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00571Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0058294Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0059480Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005a-881Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005b659Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005c261Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005d7Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005e64Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x005f0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00601Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00610Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00621,196Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00631Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00640Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00651,264Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00660Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00670Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00680Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00690Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006a64Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006b0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006c552Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006d1,041Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006e0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x006f0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00700Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00710Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00720Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00730Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00740Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00750Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00761,105Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00771,135Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00780Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00791,216Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007a456Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007b498Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007c187Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007d717Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007e269Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x007f219Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008082Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00814,091Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00824,091Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00831Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00841Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008518Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0086294Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0087604Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0088-881Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0089659Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008a261Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008b0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008c533Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008d-253Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008e0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x008f65,535Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00900Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0091-3072Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0092133Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0093614Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x0094499Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00956Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009610Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009712Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00989Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009910Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009a256Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009b256Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009c256Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009d0Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x009e0Camera Temperature30 CCanon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00a011Canon Camera Info Power Shot 2 0x00a1-420241655Canon Model IDPowerShot SX10 ISAF Info Size96AF Area ModeSingle-point AFNum AF Points9Valid AF Points1Canon Image Width3,648Canon Image Height2,736AF Image Width100AF Image Height100AF Area Widths18 -126 45 -127 -126 -96 0 0 0AF Area Heights18 0 0 45 45 0 0 0 0AF Area X Positions0 0 -96 -126 45 -127 0 -126 0AF Area Y Positions0 0 0 24576 0 964 0 0 0AF Points In Focus0Canon AF Info 2 0x000d0 0Primary AF Point0Thumbnail Image Valid Area0 0 0 0Canon 0x00180 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0[...]Canon 0x00191Super MacroOffDate Stamp ModeOffCanon My Colors 0x000032Canon My Colors 0x00011My Color ModeOffCanon My Colors 0x00032Canon My Colors 0x00042Canon My Colors 0x00052Canon My Colors 0x00062Canon My Colors 0x00070Canon My Colors 0x00080Canon My Colors 0x00090Canon My Colors 0x000a0Canon My Colors 0x000b0Canon My Colors 0x000c0Canon My Colors 0x000d0Canon My Colors 0x000e0Canon My Colors 0x000f0Firmware Revision1.01 rev 2.00Canon 0x001f138 1 0 4 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0[...]Canon 0x0022416 0 0 16 8 1 1 640 480 0 0 0 0 0 8 384 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 [...]Categories(none)Canon 0x002710 1 0 0 1Image Unique IDbcf2d4a21be650cbfc474e83e3e48650VRD Offset0Canon 0x002d0White BalanceAutoISO400




*File*

File TypeJPEGMIME Typeimage/jpegExif Byte OrderLittle-endian (Intel, II)Encoding ProcessBaseline DCT, Huffman codingBits Per Sample8Color Components3File Size856 kBImage Size3,648 × 2,736Y Cb Cr Sub SamplingYCbCr4:2:2 (2 1)




*Composite*

Aperture2.80Drive ModeSingle-frame ShootingISO400Lens5.0 - 100.0 mmScale Factor To 35 mm Equivalent5.5Shooting ModeFull autoShutter Speed1/8Thumbnail Image(1,234 bytes binary data)Circle Of Confusion1.64 mLens5.0 - 100.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 27.6 - 552.0 mm)Lens IDUnknown 5-100mmLight Value4.0


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lens cap.  J/K I dont know sorry. That is really weird!


----------



## OC2PS (Sep 7, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Lens cap.  J/K


 If you look carefully, the camera is grabbing something, not much. You are right...weird!


----------

